

The Real Meaning Of Christmas; Seeing Through The Bullshit  - Arsene
http://www.danceproof.com/2009/12/23/real-meaning-of-christmas/

======
chrischen
Christmas boosts the national economy. Business do better, more jobs are
kept/created. Families worry less about employment. Families have a happier
Christmas.

